# Anyone ever heard of the order of woodman



## brother josh (Dec 4, 2013)

I stumbled across this society and was wondering if any brothers were members 


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## crono782 (Dec 4, 2013)

The WOW? They've pretty much devolved into an insurance agency/financial planning now haven't they?


----------



## Brennan (Dec 4, 2013)

They have from my understanding. My great grandfather was one.


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## JJones (Dec 4, 2013)

There's a WoW lodge here in Cleburne but from what I understand it's pretty much like Crono says, they're mostly associated with selling insurance now.


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 4, 2013)

There was one in Santa Fe, but I never knew anyone that was a member.


----------



## brother josh (Dec 4, 2013)

Kentucky has like 3 lodge and two in its main city just curious if there's an initiation in joining still or are they strictly insurance they website day say fraternity when u go to find a chapter


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## dfreybur (Dec 4, 2013)

There are multiple orders with variation in the name.  Some variations use "Foresters" others use "Woodmen".  They appear to have emerged from the guild era and evolved into fraternal insurance groups.  I remember seeing an office for Woodmen Insurance in Chicago metro when we lived in that geography.


----------



## Frater Cliff Porter (Dec 4, 2013)

One of our lodge members, Walter Modern Stewart, who has passed to the celestial lodge above, was Manly P. Hall's personal assistant (sort of cool part of his life) and derived his middle name because his family members formed the order.  We have Woodmen Road in the Springs because its named after the group who helped move and shake in our local politics.


----------



## jwhoff (Dec 4, 2013)

Colorado Springs Brother?  

I have a place just above Fort Garland.  We share the "main gate" with the Forbes Ranch down by the highway going into town from the east.  When I say down, I mean down.  Our place is about 8800 feet above my live-a-day world here in Houston. I can see the Spanish Peeks through the window above the kitchen nook, five total 14s including Evans and Pikes, and the northern range south in New Mexico.  Staying up all night, stoking the fire, and watching the moon rise and set across the valley is always worth the trip!

Would like to meet you and Brother Timothy Hogan personally when headed through Colorado Springs.  I usually fly into Denver but have, on occasion flew into Colorado Springs.  

Keep up the good work Brother.  I enjoy your writings profusely.  Much enlightenment comes from your pen.

May the GAOTU bless and keep you.


----------



## jwhoff (Dec 4, 2013)

Yes.  There were Woodmen of the World in Lake Charles, Louisiana when I was growing up there.  A fair number of them at that.  

Guess I never made the connection that they were selling insurance.  Though, I did know that they were involved in some sort of assurance among themselves.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Dec 4, 2013)

My only association with them is finding a few headstones (shaped like tree stumps) in our local cemetery.


----------

